# Advice for first hunting slingshot



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello im new to the forum, and Ive been looking at slingshots lately for hunting purposes, but i dont know which kind or brand are the best due to the many designs out there. Also, i have had experiences with slingshots just in case any of you guys were wondering. Back when i used to live in the philippines my grandpa would make me slingshots and i would use it to hunt birds and eliminate pest rats. Ever since ive moved to the US about 5 years ago i have only used the cheap walmart ones. I dont use then for hunting, but only for plinking. If any of you guys can recommend me some good hunting slingshots for small game it well be aprreciated grately.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I know my setup for the pest rabbits around the garden is hammer grip and double 1842 tubes. Anything will work, you just got to practice with it enough!


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Well im looking for a slingshot that is already made and is good.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

squirrel squasher said:


> I know my setup for the pest rabbits around the garden is hammer grip and double 1842 tubes. Anything will work, you just got to practice with it enough!


Can i see a pic of it?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Check the Vendors and Manufacturers Forum. The best slingshot makers in the world are here on this Forum. Prices start at $15.00 plus shipping.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I always use naturals so I can aim with the corner of the bands and I have some I'll sell for $10


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I always use naturals so I can aim with the corner of the bands and I have some I'll sell for $10


What do you mean by natural? Also, i dont know alot about bands, the size and a the type of slingshot. All i know is that there ate different size bands and the kinds i know are tube and flat bands.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a natural fork from a tree cured and sealed with oils and I use 1 inch untapered bands at the moment and they work great


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

shew97 said:


> It's a natural fork from a tree cured and sealed with oils and I use 1 inch untapered bands at the moment and they work great


Are tapeted bands better than regular?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

It depends on your preference they shoot faster at longer ranges but at usual range they are just fine


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

shew97 said:


> It depends on your preference they shoot faster at longer ranges but at usual range they are just fine


What brands do you recommend that make good slingshots for hunting?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't usually buy any but I will sell you one of mine I have made I have killed all kinds of animals ranging from small birds to rabbits


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

shew97 said:


> I don't usually buy any but I will sell you one of mine I have made I have killed all kinds of animals ranging from small birds to rabbits


Can i see a pic of it?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Jdavid71 said:


> squirrel squasher said:
> 
> 
> > I know my setup for the pest rabbits around the garden is hammer grip and double 1842 tubes. Anything will work, you just got to practice with it enough!
> ...


Here she is. Just different tubes


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Oops


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

these are the ones i have done


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey where in fl are you?


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Hey where in fl are you?


New port richey


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If you interested pm me


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

how close to 52 i used to stay right off 52 and little road some good places to shoot there.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> how close to 52 i used to stay right off 52 and little road some good places to shoot there.


About 25 mins i live really close to starky park. My neighborhood is riverside villas, and the anclote goes through it. Every weekend me and my friend hike about 5 miles up the river to a swimming hole. We always encounter some rabbits on fields and snakes. This is why i want a hunting slingshot.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok cool hey start with a tree fork and go from there we take a lot with them and board cuts then move up.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

I dont have the materials to make one and i wasnt planning to make one. Im looking to buy a premade one.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

well theres some good makers on here i am sure that you will find one that has what you want i would go to the hunting section and look at what the hunters are useing to get a idea of what will work if you plan on hunting with one.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Is the chief aj hfx with the 40 lb band good for hunting?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i have never used his stuff i like flat bands for hunting pocket predators and simple shot slingshots and many others on this fourm just have to look them up.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

The slingshot itself doesn't make too much of a difference.

Its the bands and ammo that deliver the punch.

My recommended setup for you, trying to keep it cheap. Would be a bill hays polymer, Then just get yourself a cutting mat and rotary cutter, and you can make bandsets yourself.

Good luck and happy shooting!


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Is flat band better than the tube for hunting?


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Is the flippinout scout slingshot good for hunting?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like flat bands but others like tubes and yes the scout is good to hunt with.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

If you had to choose a hunting slingshot what would it be and why?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jdavid71 said:


> Is the chief aj hfx with the 40 lb band good for hunting?


Probably not, unless you are a natural born expert. 40 pound pull slingshots are a whole different game from 40 pound pull bows. There is no good reason for a hunting slingshot to pull more than 20 pounds, and you will probably do better with around 15 pounds. Pull weight does not necessarily translate into power. Look at something from one of our vendors, either in plywood or plastic. Start with a set of single Theraband Gold bands or looped 1842 tubes, and practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You can find answers to most of your questions here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

These are, for the most part, proven effective hunting setups. Check it out.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Check out the "gamekeeper" slingshot range with Theraband gold bands:

http://www.gamekeeper-catapults.co.uk/multiplex-ttf-catapults

and a hunting video:






This may be just what you need to get started.


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> Jdavid71 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the chief aj hfx with the 40 lb band good for hunting?
> ...


Why is it not a good reason to go over 20 lbs? And why does more pull weight doesnt always mean more power?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Jdavid71 said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > Jdavid71 said:
> ...


Because you will not be able to hit squat if your draw weight is over 20 lbs.

A heavier draw weight means you will be much more unstable ... you will find it much harder to stay on target with such a heavy draw weight.

Also, heavier draw weight does NOT correlate well with velocity of your ammo. With various setups, you will get significantly faster velocity with lighter draw weight than with heavier draw weight. Draw weight does not tell you how fast the bands retract. For example, try making a set of bands from a modern inner tube. You will find they have quite heavy draw weight, but are SLOWWWWW. Using Chinese tubes or Theraband gold, you will find much lighter draw weight and MUCH faster ammo velocities.

Do some reading, try a few different slingshots and setups, get some first hand experience.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Jdavid71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Charles said:


> Jdavid71 said:
> 
> 
> > Henry in Panama said:
> ...


For accuracy cant you use a wrist brace style? And your saying that the faster the band retracts the faster your ammo goes which means better velocity? Also, what is your hunting setup?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Lot's of info on hunting in the hunting section.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Hunting section is where this belongs. I left a link for an hour or so.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You my friend can do all you want for a first time shooting or hunting with a Scout Sling Shot...You can use bands or tubes

Thera band gold is a good choice...1842 tube set is a good choice...Target shooting 3/8" steel balls..Hunting 44 cal lead balls

Just buy one & start learning how the slingshot shoots...all slingshot have what I call a learning curve...Practice..Practice..

This Just my opinion..you will read many good reviews on the scout slingshot....Start reading in different sections...90%

of your questions will be answered by reading..Best to you...AKAOldmiser


----------



## C9SG.US (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't buy too strong a band/tube setup. If you are just starting out you want one that you can pull comfortably so you can practice often. If you pick one with an arm brace try to find one with a folding arm brace. I bought mine for ChiefAJ.com Enjoy!


----------

